# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Ilona, femelle type bleu de russe, URGENT doit trouver une famille (dans le 80)

## Pascale_80

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Ilona
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 10 ans 3 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268710394002
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 80 - Somme
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0663091603
*E-mail :* sterilmatou@sfr.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Ilona a été sortie de fourrière mourante il y a 7 ans. Elle est en pleine forme. Il lui faut vite un nouveau foyer. Sa famille ne peut plus la garder. Elle est calme, stérilisée et identifiée. Il y a urgence, sa famille doit quitter son logement et ne trouve rien parce qu'elle a des animaux. Je sais que c'est interdit, mais quand on est au bord de l'expulsion, on se soumet par dépit et dégoût.

----------


## bab

> ]Ilona, très câline apprécie la douceur d'un lit. Sortie de fourrière mourrante il y a quelques années, c'est très bien remise et toujours avec nous.


.

----------


## bab

> ]6 juillet[/_Ilona, 7 ans et demi, cherche sa famille depuis sa sortie de fourrière de 2013 
> 
> __Aime bien faire son petit tour dehors mais va très bientôt se retrouver en appartement et elle ne pourra plus prendre l'air_ _qui aurait une petite place pour elle avec un petit accès à l'extérieur ?_




A l'adoption  Ilona

----------


## doriant

17aout :

----------


## GADYNETTE

vite une gentille famille

----------


## doriant

Ilona attend tjrs qu'on s'interesse à elle.

----------


## doriant

nous tentons toutes les positions pour vous séduire ......

et ca c de 2014, tte craquante qu'elle était deja, c à n'y rien comprendre.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Des nouvelles Plus de trois mois sans ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Des nouvelles Plus de trois mois sans


 BIENTÔT CINQ MOIS SANS NOUVELLES DE CETTE BELLE MINETTE

----------

